# 27 or 28in outlaws?



## Alaskanparret (Jul 1, 2013)

Posted this over on grizzly central and figured id lost here to see your guys opinions.

I've heard reports of the shape/profile of 28in outlaws being more square? And therefore providing the roughest ride and worst performance of all the outlaw sizes? I don't want to be going all the way up to 29.5 due to weight/clearance issues.

So is everything over heard about 28in laws true? Or would I be better sticking with the 27in?


----------



## adam6604 (Feb 5, 2012)

Alaskanparret said:


> Posted this over on grizzly central and figured id lost here to see your guys opinions.
> 
> I've heard reports of the shape/profile of 28in outlaws being more square? And therefore providing the roughest ride and worst performance of all the outlaw sizes? I don't want to be going all the way up to 29.5 due to weight/clearance issues.
> 
> So is everything over heard about 28in laws true? Or would I be better sticking with the 27in?


Yes the 28's ride a lot more rough. The 27's would be better in my opinion. Rode with a grizzly on 27 laws this weekend otherwise stock. Did very good

Sent from my SGH-I747M using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

^^^^Agreed


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

agreed. 27's or 29.5's (original)


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Only 28 I would go with is if you want the skinnies all around 28x9.5 are good tires the 10.5 and 12.5 are absolutely junk in my opinion 


Sent from my iPhone using tapatalk


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Yea true tonka ... 28x9.5's are better riding than 10.5 and 12.5's ...


----------

